# Sea Otter Gran Fondo (road) and no gpx or tcx files posted?



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I just found this kind of odd. I have seen many links to GPS sites like Mapmyride or ridewithgps for other events. 

Maybe it's because garmin isn't a sponsor. However, Topofusion is??? That's one of their selling point to the software.

I'm sure I can do it myself, if needed. Was I expecting too much?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

There's a conventional map on the site.


----------

